# Report: 10/31 CBBT (Negotiate)



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 1-Nov-2003 10:52:47 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greetings fin seekers!!! Happy November to you all. Well, yeterday was quite a day. Arrived at Salt Pond's at 5:15AM with intentions of going out on the Big Minnow. The starter needed replacing and so after some time we tried to fire her up, but no go. So, after several hours of trouble shooting, a few trips to the store, and a couple of mechanics later; still no fire. So, the fellas will be working on her today, and I hope they are successful as we want to fish Monday(offshore).... Well, I ran my buddy back to Williamsburg for work and then headed back down to VA Beach with Den to go out in his ride. Loaded up and headed for the 4th island. We anchored up over the tube at the S end of the 4th, and started dunking chunks of Blue crab. Well, I have never Tog fished before, but it wasn't long before Den was hooked up. The first fish spit the hook at the boat, but the next fella wasn't so lucky. Landed him, and then after donating some crab to the little pickers, I finally 'Hooked Up'!!! In the boat came my 1st ever Tog at 16 1/4"... Great fighting fish, and an impressive adversary. We landed 1 more at 18" and several 'Toads' as well. We ran out of bait, and the tide was starting to do it's thing, so we motored over to a spot near the 3rd. Anchored up there and started the casting gig to little success. Dropped down the 3-way's too, but only a slow pick of smaller fish. No birds to speak of, nice outgoing tide, and few fish being marked. We fished that area hard and ended with our limit of fish from 20"-26". The 26"came on a Pinfish 3" Storm bait bounced on the bottom. had to endure a few bozo's out there. These folks anchored up nearby and started casting AT our boat. There were several close calls, but after a bit, they picked up and moved; Thankfully! I thought it was gonna get ugly. So, time oozed by and the tide faded. We called it a day and ran in at good speed in the calm conditions. Didn't see any Aurora Borealis light shows, but the sunset was pretty amazing. Also, there were 2 police boats, and 2 police cars working the area between the 3rd and 4th. We saw them talk with several folks, but seemingly there were no troubles. I just can't imagine those fellas had nowhere better to be on Halloween then to bother fisherman. But, there they were. 
So, my Tog cherry was popped and it was a nice way to spend the end of 10/ 03.... Thanks to Den for showing me the ropes on Tog fishing. Good stuff!!! We'll be giving it a go again REAL soon. Until then folks... Fish on.......... 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

nice night!...i might be going out tonight to CBBT.....what size hooks ya using for tog?? never caught a tog ,heard they were good eating.


----------

